# Ultimate dubz this sunday



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Surprised to see no thread re dubz on Sunday. Anyone going?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going Sunday


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Me 2


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Omg. So just 2 of us are going from the entire forum? Seriously.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


> I'm going Sunday


Hi mate. Where r u located. ...thinking we could convoy on sunday depending on where u are.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Stoke on trent

There must be more people from the forums going lol


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

last year ttoc had a stand, and there was about 20 people saying they were going, now im thinking most of them were probably the show cars, this year we dont have a stand, and 2 people are going.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going. My car will be outside on the fifty5union clubstand.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm going too


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Yay 4 of us


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

We should put our forum nicks on our back windows so we know who we are lol


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I may pop down

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Still undecided...


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Come on!!!


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

A few pictures


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

That matt grey is cool, I like the gold wheels but style is a bit too scooby...


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I went, was a good show. Thanks for the pic of mine.. With the gold scooby wheels *facepalm

They're Porsche BBS gold :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Went to Wales today and coming back on M54, saw lots of the cars convoying home. Some lovely looking cars 
Jenny


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the picture of mine


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I turned back after driving 150 miles at the approach traffic was ridiculous. And god knows what parking would have been like. Lol. Not much of a convoy even going there unlikr like last year. Smash up on m6 non toll didn't help either


----------

